# Autumn's Approach



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

Fall is definitely approaching. For the last several mornings as I step outside to go to work I hear the normal morning outdoor sounds most notably the crickets. But I have noticed a subtle difference. These sounds sound the way it always does just before Fall arrives. I have been training to be more aware and mindful the last couple years and tend to notice these things. Also as I was driveing through town I saw a yard that had several dry dead leaves on the ground. Not sure if they fell off the tree as there were'nt any dry leaves on the tree, so might have been left overs possibly from branches downed by the storms which is more logical explanation. But I definitely sense a change in the air signaling Autumns approach and I'm getting very excited.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh it's coming - I can smell it in the air - the mornings have definitely been cooler and fallish the week or so.

-TM


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

So far in Southern NJ, the cicadas started earlier this year - they started in late June. We are still experiencing hot weather and thunderstorms and those damn mosquiters. I was outside last night watching the bats circling around and everytime a squeeter landed on me I would smack it and it would be full of blood already. Damn Glutons - even with full stomachs they still want more!!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I can't wait for Autumn/fall to come we are in a prolonged hea659+t wave right now and I am getting realy tired of it. 
*BRING ON FALL*


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

We're getting a temporary reprieve from the heat these last 2 days but otherwise the heat and humidity here have been brutal. Things tend to cool off and autumnify pretty late around here.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I really can't complain about our weather this year. We have had only two days that have hit 90, and the the hottest day for the next 10 days is 83!!! This weekend will really feel like fall with the nights down into the 50's. It's going to be a great weekend to go camping!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I've noticed the sun's starting to rise a little later in the mornings when I leave for work...won't be long until I have to turn on the headlights. The one thing that I always notice that signals fall coming is the appearance of the black and yellow-striped oakworms on the water oaks, and the messes they make on the concrete.

The spiders start getting busy webbing the back of my house, too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not even close here in Dallas area. The hurricane leavin's cooled us into the upper 90s. LOL!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We're still experiencing very warm days, but the nights get a lot cooler. The crickets are starting to chirp, and the leaves sound drier when they rustle. Definite signs that fall is on it's way!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Autumn ?
what's that ?
Is is the two or three days before the temps drop to below 100 and above freezing?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm right across the river from Rev and can vouch for the short reprieve...

We were in the Ozarks a week ago and the trees were filled with cicadas - it was an amazing sound - one that always reminds me of childhood.

No real movement on the weather - we will have an indian summer then BOOM. Cool - nippy nights ready to get the outdoor fireplace out ofthe garage.

It's comin - not as fast as we'd all like!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to the remenants of the tropical storm our temps dived about 20 degrees ahhh! but it won't last. C'mon September!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

The cicadas are out and I love it! that sound is just homie ya know, it is HOT and humidy here and not at all like Fall BUT I was in Kingman (a near by city) and the leaves were falling!!! They actually get seasons there and it appeared to be starting!
I can't wait to sit by the fireplace and snuggle up!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I think reading this thread yesterday brought in a cold front...LOL! It's finally nice and cool out (the way I like it), but it's DAMP DAMP DAMP, with freaking MORE rain and thunderstorms (we've had so much rain that my chamomile, nicotinia and sage all fell over and died....  ).

Now---talk about how there's no rain, and let's see what happens. I need a pain free day!!!!!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Last weekend, my husband and were also commenting on Autumn's imminent arrival. The crickets and cicadas are chirping away and the crows are really much more active than they are in early summer. It's also been far cooler than usual this August, which is terrific!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Noticed the days are getting shorter.
I leave @ 5 am the skies are no longer lite.
also it is getting darker earlier.


----------



## Joe Boo (Feb 27, 2008)

It's still pretty hot here and as always humid. Although today isn't bad, and the nights have definitely cooled off, and the crickets are more noticeable. There is a certain hint of autumn in the air.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yesterday was the first day there was that cool, clean breeze. I almost expected to hear the rustling of leaves.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It was cool enough today to open up the windows. We're enjoying all those crickets and cicadas right now!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Still nice and cool, and there's the autumn smell in the air!  Woohoo! (And yay for not needing to turn on the air conditioners!)


----------



## Freakboro (Aug 1, 2008)

I can most definitely smell it in the air. I've had my car windows up for the past three mornings on my way to work, lol. After 6 years of kicking into haunt mode at the same time each year, as you know, it becomes something of second nature.
Actually, the weather changed quite promptly here in TN; almost overnight it seemed.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I was just thinking how odd it was last night while I was walking the dog. It was kind of chilly outside and I'm in Georgia! I was wondering if fall was coming early too. We have had such a severe drought here for years that all of my birches in front are losing their leaves so it really looks like fall in my yard.


----------



## Freakboro (Aug 1, 2008)

Evil Eyes said:


> I was just thinking how odd it was last night while I was walking the dog. It was kind of chilly outside and I'm in Georgia! I was wondering if fall was coming early too. We have had such a severe drought here for years that all of my birches in front are losing their leaves so it really looks like fall in my yard.


A few of my trees are starting to lose leaves. The rest are slowly turning color. By the middle of October they'll all be gone.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

JELOUS! I really am, I ran a load of things to the new house and I swear it was 150 degrees in there! The power isn't hooked up yet and had to open all the windows, start up the generator and plug in a fan. But I know it is comming and I am so excited!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG!!! I open the door this morning to toss the trash and it is COOL! I was so excited that I made my oldest daughter come outside haha 

~**Happy Dance**~


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Its getting cooler here in Bluefield WV too! It seemed like it was overnight here as well. Im already starting to get that Autumn atmosphere, and I love it!


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

I was driving through town today and noticed a group of 3 trees that were light green and looked like they were beginning their change to yellow. I know there are a very few trees in town that begin to drop their leaves quite early. I mow lawns and at least 3 have trees that begin dropping leaves mid to late Aug. There is also one or two at our local golf course that do as well. I also usually see the crops begin to turn yellow in late Aug. although they are late this year because of the flooding so may be late turning color. Fall is just around the corner. But as much as I want Fall I honestly don't want an early one. I like it when the first hints of Fall are in late Aug. then it's arrival is obvious by mid Sept. and in Full swing early to mid Oct. I don't want it to cool off this early. Mid to late Sept. is when I like to see things start cooling down. But I am excited.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

The weather continues cooler here in Maryland, but the trees probably won't start to change until September. And we've had another sign of Autumn today; Fall catalogs in the mail!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

High school football starts in two weeks! Can fall be far behind?!
The mums are starting to bud, cooler nights and days. There is, as stated, a definite change in the feel of the air, even this early. I would live in eternal autumn if I could.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

Here in syracuse, I have a few places I look to see if autumn will be arriving early or late...

So far, every indicator is that she'll be here soon. There are four or five streets that are tree lined that I can take to get to work. Every one of them have some trees that are starting to blaze with the fires of warning.....

It is beautiful to see! I cannot wait for the cooler temperatures to settle in. I am not the biggest fan of summertime heat there is.

Another thing that I've noticed is that we are having a very wet August here in Syracuse. This is weather that is normally seen in October, not August.

So....bring it on! I can't wait to smell the smoke in the air....
-Mike


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I can tell fall is on it's way when it is time for me to go camping. Every year, we head up into Canada to Algonquin Park for 2 weeks and we are leaving this Friday! The weather up there is usually a bit cooler than where I live so I definitely get the fall feeling. It makes the campfires at night so much better. I wonder how the pumpkins are doing in my area. We have had rain about 75% of the time at least and my garden is suffering for it. Heres to fall and it's many blessings!

Jason


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

like the leaves it comes
a magical night when bedtimes disappear 
and identities change
when the ghouls and goblins
of our souls are set free
to roam the night and scarf candy

-pete and pete-

sorry I got excited!


----------

